# Big Boys?



## kristen

Anyone have a large male? Odin is 7 months old and he's weighing in at 55lbs and 24". He's still lean, ribs visible, not overweight by any means and still hasn't filled out. 
He's gonna be a big boy, that's for sure, but I was wondering who has big males and what they weigh in at?


----------



## Looney

WOW! Laszlo is like 13 weeks @ 21lbs two days ago. He had some round worms early on so that may have slowed his growth a bit. He seems HUGE to us!!! We keep saying..."Where's our puppy at!!!"


----------



## mswhipple

Willie is a 70-pound male. He got up to 75 pounds at one point. I know I overfed him when I first got him out of the dog pound, but that's because he was so painfully thin (skeletal) that I couldn't help myself. He is a big boy, for sure. 8)


----------



## kristen

What a handsome man Willie boy is!

Looney, here is how Odin has tracked so far in weight:
9 weeks: 12 lbs
10 weeks: 12.5 lbs
3 months: 15 lbs
3.5 months: 20 lbs
4 months: 28 lbs
4.5 months: 32 lbs
5.75 Months:42 lbs
6.25 Months: 48 lbs
7 Months: 55lbs


----------



## mswhipple

Well, thank you! Naturally, I think he is pretty handsome, too. 

Last summer, Rod (RBD) posted a short video on his blog called "All Bachelors Are Dogs" -- here is a link to the original thread:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2392.msg15511.html#15511

(Hope it works.) Anyway, for those of you who might have missed it, it is very entertaining, and shows the larger Vizslas.


----------



## Looney

kristen said:


> What a handsome man Willie boy is!
> 
> Looney, here is how Odin has tracked so far in weight:
> 9 weeks: 12 lbs *(Picked up in PA @ 11.8lbs)*
> 10 weeks: 12.5 lbs
> 3 months: 15 lbs *(Boosters at the vet said @ 17.1)*
> 3.5 months: 20 lbs *(i guess that is about now @ 20.8 ..two days ago!)*
> 4 months: 28 lbs
> 4.5 months: 32 lbs
> 5.75 Months:42 lbs
> 6.25 Months: 48 lbs
> 7 Months: 55lbs


man, Carol said she thinks maybe 60ish.....Flash the daddy is small @ 48lbs all muscles!!!!

my wife will **** her pants if he get s to be 70lbs!!! lol!!!! i don't care the bigger the better if healthy! i'm a big boy too!!!!


----------



## Bodhi

Hi Kristen,

I took the liberty to plot Odin's weight data over Bodhi's growth chart. Although I'm not sure what can be extrapolated from both data sets other than Odin is still growing.











Here is a picture of Bodhi a few weeks ago. MINI Cooper Clubman S in the background for size comparison... ;D


----------



## kristen

Bodhi said:


> I took the liberty to plot Odin's weight data over Bodhi's growth chart.


That's awesome, thanks so much!
Odin's doesn't seem to be much of a curve, just an upward trajectory. haha
Wish we'd weighed him more to have a more accurate graph


----------



## Hbomb

This is my husbands brothers dog bruno (taken at xmas time) he is just over a year old and weighs 77 lbs! Sorry about the rubbish photo he never says still! 

Think H weighs about 30lbs at the moment (18wks). Everyone says he's going to be a big boy as he has massive feet!


----------



## Linescreamer

Wow! Where do these monster Vs come from?


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE is 60# been that way 4 3yrs-turning 4 this year and stays the same


----------



## Ozkar

Yep, I've got one monster V too!!! Astro is just on a year old and while I haven't weighed him for a few months, I would guess at somewhere around 35-40 kgs. He is BIG!!  He towers over Zsa Zsa (A very small GSP) and is miles taller and longer than Ozkar who is 17 months.


----------



## city_dog

While at the vet for Sammy's pre-surgical screen, another V came out of the back, on his way home. The vet saw the look on my face (he was huge!!) and said "Yeah, Big Harv here is 38 kilos" - Sammy (at nearly 3 years old) is 20 kilos... *gulp* 
He was a HUGE dog.
They explained that he was brought from Europe... apparently the breed is bigger there? 
crazy big...


----------



## kristen

Glad to see some other big boys! I was starting to get a complex that we had a bohemith. I don't have a any recent photos that really show his size. Here's one of him sprawled on the sofa/ottoman with the hubby on the weekend.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Kristen he looks a lot bigger already since when we met up with you guys at Sherwood. I guess Kian will think twice now. ???
BTW, Odin is looking good.


----------



## kristen

Crazy said:


> Kristen he looks a lot bigger already since when we met up with you guys at Sherwood. I guess Kian will think twice now. ???
> BTW, Odin is looking good.


Thanks!
We found a big jacked 3 year old intact male to run with at our local park, and that seems to have been good for him and his confidence. He's not a pansy anymore, and has seems to understand dog language and is better at reading other dogs and situations.
We'll have to meet up again and let the boys run! See if Odin can keep up now.


----------



## Hbomb

I'm bad for being late with these things.. just to say i loved the link to redbirddogs post about V bachelors! Especially liked the big dog in the black bow tie with the big jowls (may be biased but i think the hbomb will look like that when he grows up :-\


----------



## Ozkar

kristen said:


> Glad to see some other big boys! I was starting to get a complex that we had a bohemith. I don't have a any recent photos that really show his size. Here's one of him sprawled on the sofa/ottoman with the hubby on the weekend.


Jeeeeeeeesus!!! 7 months....unless it's the pic he is a monster!!!   But, I have one monster and one littlen (For a boy Ozkar is a Short Wheelbase Vizsla, but, he's built like a freekin tank!!!!) But, my monster boy Astro is just a big lump of gangly puppy at a year old. I really hope he stops growing shortly otherwise I am going to have to buy a Station Wagon (Estate) or a commercial Van!!!!  

It's like shoving a sleeping bag back into it's pouch trying to get all three of mine into the one front seat space of my 2 seat MR2! I must get some pics of that, even I think it's ludicrously hilarious!!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Well thats tis weekends 'Photographic Challenge' sorted Oz!!!!!

Love to see the outcome of your '3' shoehorned into your MR2 ;D ;D ;D

Hobbsy

PS.
There's nothing wrong with 'Commercial' vehicles!!!
Being a Carpenter It's my office and mine and Brooks prefered 'Mode' of transport!  (VW Transporter T5)


----------



## Ozkar

OK, game on mate! ;D


----------



## kristen

Ozkar said:


> Jeeeeeeeesus!!! 7 months....unless it's the pic he is a monster!!!   But, I have one monster and one littlen (For a boy Ozkar is a Short Wheelbase Vizsla, but, he's built like a freekin tank!!!!) But, my monster boy Astro is just a big lump of gangly puppy at a year old. I really hope he stops growing shortly otherwise I am going to have to buy a Station Wagon (Estate) or a commercial Van!!!!


Yeah....he's a monster. haha. And he hasnt filled out yet. The funniest part was that the hubby really wanted a ridgeback. I vetoed it cause I wanted a male, and a male ridgy is too much for a small house in the city. Low and behold, we get the worlds biggest V. That's karma biting me in the ass! 
No, we knew he was gonna be big. **** his paws where huge when he was a tiny pup! We'll be happy wherever he ends up.  We're just gonna need bigger furniture.


----------



## Firefighter

We (My Fiance'  ) picked the largest male of the litter. at 9 months he was 60lbs and 24-26" tall (at the back) 

Still growing.


----------



## Moose

Moose is a giant. He was the biggest of the litter- he got up to 78lbs ..athough that was "winter weight" I think. he's thinned out, and extremely lean now, and weighs in at 68lbs. He's very tall and his paws are huge. 

Hard to believe he started out as that wee little puppy in my profile pic! That was him at 6 months old, next to my newborn


----------



## OttosMama

It is hard to imagine another large Vizsla, or larger Vizsla in this case! I have met at least 4 Vizsla puppies and 3 full grown Vs and Otto has been larger than all but one. He is not larger than some of yours, he is a little over 7 months and at least 45 lbs. Every V in this area is built a little differently than Otto. They are much more slender, they all look very similar. They have also been more red than Otto. Otto looks more on the copper side and huge in comparison. That being said, we've only ran into one male that has been older than Otto but he was much more petite. The other males are about 2 months younger. I tried to take a picture today but they wouldn't keep still!


----------



## Lindsey1420

WOW!!! I stunned at the sizes of your Vs. (Sorry, late to this talk.) Jack will be 8mos this month and he is at 46lbs. Small compared to some of ya'alls Vs. 

PS. Bodhi, not to be a pervert but your dog has small huge balls. I'm glad I got Jack fixed. I dont want to worry about those things sitting on my couch or on my leg or in my bed or ANYWHERE


----------



## Bodhi

> PS. Bodhi, not to be a pervert but your dog has small huge balls. I'm glad I got Jack fixed. I dont want to worry about those things sitting on my couch or on my leg or in my bed or ANYWHERE


Hi Lindsey1420,

No offense taken, Bodhi's "Kiwi's" are front and center. Hard to take photo's with him sitting and not have the "Kiwi's" show... I've had friends photoshop them out of his pictures as they were so offended. Anyway, in all of the raging debates on the forum regarding if a dog should be neutered or not, I was surprised nobody mentioned esthetics. I've had people come up to us on walks and make fun of Bodhi's "Kiwi's". I guess if he was "hairier" down in those parts like in other breeds it would be less noticeable... Anyway, if we neuter him at three years old he would still have a large empty sack left behind... Not sure if that would be any less offensive... I believe this is the "esthetic" advantage of neutering at a young age, little to no sack... However, for heath reasons it seems the research cautions against early neutering. Sorry didn't want to make this into another neutering / non neutering debate. Your point is well taken, and I will change out the photo with less or none of Bodhi's "Kiwi's" in the picture.

Aloha!


----------



## mswhipple

HA-Ha-ha! There's nothing wrong with Bodhi's "Kiwi's"!! He looks like a beautiful, natural boy. Have you heard of the product called "Neuticles"? Yeah, they are implants for neutered male dogs. They give the appearance of an intact male, but the dog is "shooting blanks", as they say. The down side is that they are pretty expensive.


----------



## Hbomb

Omg I've just googled it and there is a site..www.neuticles.com. Apparently Kim kardashian's dog was a customer!

And I thought buying diamond studded collars for your dog was bad........


----------



## Ozkar

I just had to add to this. At the Vizsla club get together two weeks ago Astro at one year old was the largest dog out of the 50 odd Vizslas there. 

i also went to the pet expo last weekend where i bumped into a ridgeback owner whose dog is the same age as Ozkar my older boy. his owner was always a little smug at her dog being so much bigger than Ozkar. when her ridgeback used to use his size to push Ozkar around she used to think it was funny. lets just say that she wasn't laughing this time when her dog tried it on Astro......


----------



## kristen

I am sure Bodhi's quite a hit with the ladies with those "kiwi's"! 
He is such a magestic looking guy!

I was looking thru photos on my iphone, and noticed I took a pic of Odin in our kitchen at 5 months, 6.5 months and yesterday at 7.5 months. Thought I'd post to show his progression in the last 2.5 months.


----------



## born36

It just struk me yesterday how much my boy has grown over the last couple of months. His is a big strong boy now!!! Not the tallest of Vs but has good muscles.


----------



## mswhipple

I just love Odin's large ears... although it looks like he is growing into them. And you can tell he has still MORE growing to do, because the growth plates in his front legs are still visible! He is beautiful!! 

p.s. Mac is such a handsome boy, too!!


----------



## OttosMama

I agree! They are both great looking dogs! It is funny how Odin's expression doesn't change in the pics.. just his size!


----------



## Lindsey1420

Bodhi said:


> PS. Bodhi, not to be a pervert but your dog has small huge balls. I'm glad I got Jack fixed. I dont want to worry about those things sitting on my couch or on my leg or in my bed or ANYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lindsey1420,
> 
> No offense taken, Bodhi's "Kiwi's" are front and center. Hard to take photo's with him sitting and not have the "Kiwi's" show... I've had friends photoshop them out of his pictures as they were so offended. Anyway, in all of the raging debates on the forum regarding if a dog should be neutered or not, I was surprised nobody mentioned esthetics. I've had people come up to us on walks and make fun of Bodhi's "Kiwi's". I guess if he was "hairier" down in those parts like in other breeds it would be less noticeable... Anyway, if we neuter him at three years old he would still have a large empty sack left behind... Not sure if that would be any less offensive... I believe this is the "esthetic" advantage of neutering at a young age, little to no sack... However, for heath reasons it seems the research cautions against early neutering. Sorry didn't want to make this into another neutering / non neutering debate. Your point is well taken, and I will change out the photo with less or none of Bodhi's "Kiwi's" in the picture.
> 
> Aloha!
Click to expand...

I'm so not offended by the pic. I think it is funny!!! A co-worker of mine told me about the fake balls. I couldnt stop laughing. Please doing change the photo I find it impressive I guess. And I love how you call them Kiwi's just like I call poop "shadoobie" ;D


----------



## Ozkar

I have one with and one without nuts. I actually think it looks odd not to have them on a boy, so totally get the idea of prosthetic goolies! 

As for ears, Ozkar got short changed when they handed out ears, but Astro got his fair share and then some!!!


----------

